
4 minute blog – What I learned from my first Blockchain meetup - horeaporutiu
https://medium.com/@horeaporutiu/what-i-learned-from-my-first-blockchain-meetup-308d4e74f634
======
moocowtruck
poor guy fell into the hype hole :(

